# Colonna & Smalls



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Great cafe in Bath, the reason I dug out my old espresso maker!

Friendly staff, nice atmosphere and decor. Has changing list bean on offer with good description of flavours as espresso or with milk etc and those descriptions are spot on.

Staff have much experience, knowledge and even competition experience in certain cases. I really can't praise them enough.

I don't visit Bath without popping in now. Be it work, dropping a kid off or a short shopping trip.

If your in Bath try them out and enjoy.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Quite a well known coffee shop and very, very, VERY well respected in the specialty circles.

Try Colonna & Hunter too.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Will do!!!

Also have to pop into Repack Espresso. Spoke to the guy who owns it via Facebook but not yet been in as work and opening times have not allowed the visit yet. Soon though.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm pretty sure that the owner of Repack is a member here actually, JPrestige I seem to remember. I missed getting to them last time I was over Bath way as time was at a premium, but seeing as I'm moving quite a bit closer in the next week or two, they are definitely back on the cards.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

jjprestige owns repack, was in there a week back and he is a really nice guy, nice little place and really good (i mean that) espresso, has roundhill and clifton in the hoppers.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

JP yeah that's him, bloke in work had met him through the Lotus forum and been to his cafe so mentioned it to me.

It's just down to time but it's on the cards. I park the car near there when I go in then walk through the park to the centre.

Looks like a Repack stop off on way in or out and maybe a Hunter and or Smalls also next time..

.that should keep me going....Nice!


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

Yep - that's me. Had a few people in from here lately. Currently have Round Hill Sambambaia and a Nude Burundi (roasted for us only!) on espresso and La Esmeralda from Coffee Collective in Copenhagen on filter (bit pricey, though!)

JP


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

jjprestidge said:


> Yep - that's me. Had a few people in from here lately. Currently have Round Hill Sambambaia and a Nude Burundi (roasted for us only!) on espresso and La Esmeralda from Coffee Collective in Copenhagen on filter (bit pricey, though!)
> 
> JP


Haha Bob (the guy from the Lotus forum) was telling me about the La Esmeralda JP and I was gagging for it! Generally an espresso type of guy but exceptions can be made for a tasty try out.

I have driven past a couple of times and your just opening up (I am not stalking you!) and the drive home your always shut. It's frustrating the hell out of me......

First weekend I hit Bath you'll see me!! Having to drive past a decent coffee and just look 5 days a week is becoming a little tiresome lol


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Haha Bob (the guy from the Lotus forum) was telling me about the La Esmeralda JP and I was gagging for it! Generally an espresso type of guy but exceptions can be made for a tasty try out.
> 
> I have driven past a couple of times and your just opening up (I am not stalking you!) and the drive home your always shut. It's frustrating the hell out of me......
> 
> First weekend I hit Bath you'll see me!! Having to drive past a decent coffee and just look 5 days a week is becoming a little tiresome lol


Do drop in when you get a chance. Maxwell had the last cup of the Esmeralda this morning, but we've always got something interesting on.

Cheers,

JP


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Went to C&S on Tuesday as a birthday treat - and it was amazing - every single thing about made it perfect including the staff in there and the range of coffee, that doesn't appear on their website. I particularly appreciated their approach of offering a method for a particular bean - so Rwandan Kwanda natural as an espresso, Guatemalan Concepcion Pixcaya COE washed via an aeropress, Rwandan (I can't read my writing - maybe Kamonyi) washed, via a syphon. Truly wonderful.


----------



## 44Whitehall (Feb 4, 2014)

Phil104 said:


> Went to C&S on Tuesday as a birthday treat - and it was amazing - very single thing about made it perfect including the staff in there na the range of coffee, that doesn't appear on their website. I particularly appreciated their approach of offering a method for a particular bean - so Rwandan Kwanda natural as an espresso, Guatemalan Concepcion Pixcaya COE washed via an aeropress, Rwandan (I can't read my writing - maybe Kamonyi) washed, via a syphon. Truly wonderful.


Nice when a humble coffee shop can elevate itself to treat status through care and attention to detail! Very cool. Happy birthday.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

The Hotmetalette has just ordered some Colonna Nespresso compatible capsules, so I'm actually looking forward to trying them.


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

Been there twice. It is a top notch place & sets the standard for coffee shops in Bath, which is as a whole is very good.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

I go there every time I visit Bath!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I'll go there every time I visit Bath, too, and if I ever moved to Bath, I'd find somewhere to live no more than 10 minutes walk away.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I want to go never been to bath not that far really, might treat me and the bike to a train and travelodge this summer.


----------

